# Abbruch bei emerge -- Fehler

## alex00

Kann mein digikam nicht mehr compilieren.,....kann  mir jemadn helfen...

```

_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o timelineview.lo timelineview.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite2 -I../../digikam/libs/histogram -I../../digikam/libs/levels -I../../digikam/libs/curves -I../../digikam/libs/themeengine -I../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../digikam/libs/thumbbar -I../../digikam/libs/jpegutils -I../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../digikam/libs/imageproperties -I../../digikam/libs/threadimageio -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/utilities/cameragui -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas -I../../digikam/utilities/setup -I../../digikam/utilities/slideshow -I../../digikam/utilities/batch -I../../digikam/utilities/lighttable -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite3 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/include/gphoto2 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o timelinewidget.lo timelinewidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite2 -I../../digikam/libs/histogram -I../../digikam/libs/levels -I../../digikam/libs/curves -I../../digikam/libs/themeengine -I../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../digikam/libs/thumbbar -I../../digikam/libs/jpegutils -I../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../digikam/libs/imageproperties -I../../digikam/libs/threadimageio -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/utilities/cameragui -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas -I../../digikam/utilities/setup -I../../digikam/utilities/slideshow -I../../digikam/utilities/batch -I../../digikam/utilities/lighttable -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite3 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/include/gphoto2 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o welcomepageview.lo welcomepageview.cpp

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcopidl2cpp --c++-suffix cpp --no-signals --no-stub dcopiface.kidl

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite2 -I../../digikam/libs/histogram -I../../digikam/libs/levels -I../../digikam/libs/curves -I../../digikam/libs/themeengine -I../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../digikam/libs/thumbbar -I../../digikam/libs/jpegutils -I../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../digikam/libs/imageproperties -I../../digikam/libs/threadimageio -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../digikam/utilities/cameragui -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor -I../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas -I../../digikam/utilities/setup -I../../digikam/utilities/slideshow -I../../digikam/utilities/batch -I../../digikam/utilities/lighttable -I../../digikam/libs/sqlite3 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -I/usr/include/gphoto2 -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o dcopiface_skel.lo dcopiface_skel.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkexiv2   -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -no-undefined -Wl,-O1 -o libdigikam.la -rpath /usr/lib kdateedit.lo metadatahub.lo digikamapp.lo album.lo albumdb.lo albumdb_sqlite2.lo albumicongroupitem.lo albumiconitem.lo albumiconview.lo albumiconviewfilter.lo albumitemhandler.lo albumfiletip.lo albumfolderview.lo albumhistory.lo albumlister.lo albummanager.lo albumpropsedit.lo albumsettings.lo albumthumbnailloader.lo albumwidgetstack.lo cameralist.lo cameratype.lo datefolderview.lo dcopiface.lo digikamfirstrun.lo digikamview.lo dio.lo dragobjects.lo firstrun.lo folderitem.lo folderview.lo iconview.lo icongroupitem.lo iconitem.lo imageattributeswatch.lo imageinfo.lo imagepreviewview.lo kdatetimeedit.lo kdatepickerpopup.lo kipiinterface.lo mediaplayerview.lo mimefilter.lo monthwidget.lo pixmapmanager.lo ratingfilter.lo ratingpopupmenu.lo ratingwidget.lo scanlib.lo searchadvanceddialog.lo searchfolderview.lo searchquickdialog.lo searchresultsview.lo searchresultsitem.lo searchwidgets.lo syncjob.lo tageditdlg.lo tagfilterview.lo tagfolderview.lo tagspopupmenu.lo timelinefolderview.lo timelineview.lo timelinewidget.lo upgradedb_sqlite2tosqlite3.lo welcomepageview.lo dcopiface_skel.lo  ../../digikam/libs/sqlite3/libsqlite3.la -lkio -lkabc -lkhtml -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkipi   -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkexiv2   -lkutils ../../digikam/libs/sqlite2/libsqlite2.la ../../digikam/libs/thumbbar/libthumbbar.la ../../digikam/libs/themeengine/libthemeengine.la ../../digikam/libs/widgets/libwidgets.la ../../digikam/libs/dialogs/libdialog.la ../../digikam/libs/jpegutils/libjpegutils.la ../../digikam/libs/dimg/libdimg.la ../../digikam/libs/imageproperties/libimagepropertiesdigikam.la ../../digikam/libs/threadimageio/libthreadimageio.la ../../digikam/libs/greycstoration/libgreycstoration.la ../../digikam/utilities/batch/libbatch.la ../../digikam/utilities/slideshow/libslideshow.la ../../digikam/utilities/cameragui/libcameragui.la ../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas/libdimgcanvas.la ../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor/libdimgeditor.la ../../digikam/utilities/setup/libsetup.la ../../digikam/utilities/lighttable/liblighttable.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fno-tree-pre -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkipi   -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkdcraw   -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkexiv2   -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib     -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -lkutils  -Wl,-O1 -o digikam main.o -lqt-mt  -lz -lpng -lz -lm -lXext -lX11  -lSM -lICE -lpthread -lkdecore -lkdeui  -lkio -lkparts -lkutils libdigikam.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexiv2.so.4, needed by /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::IptcData::copy() const'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::~ExifData()'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::copy()'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::operator=(Exiv2::ExifData const&)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::ExifData()'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::byteOrder() const'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::load(unsigned char const*, long)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::setJpegThumbnail(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::IptcData::load(unsigned char const*, long)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::ExifData(Exiv2::ExifData const&)'

/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifData::copyThumbnail() const'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [digikam] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/work/digikam-0.9.4/digikam/digikam'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/work/digikam-0.9.4/digikam'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/work/digikam-0.9.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4117:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2952:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3077:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *             environment, line 3073:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4:

 * Enabling translations for: en de

 * Enabling documentation for: en de

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4117:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2952:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3077:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *             environment, line 3073:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Was ganz Ähnliches erhalte ich wenn ich libexiv2 neu emerge.

```

-- libkexiv2 configure results -------------------

-- Exiv2 library found............ YES

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make -j3

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7'

Making all in libkexiv2

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7/libkexiv2'

Making all in libkexiv2

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7/libkexiv2/libkexiv2'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fexceptions  -c -o kexiv2.lo kexiv2.cpp

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExif() const':

kexiv2.cpp:221: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'copy'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getIptc(bool) const':

kexiv2.cpp:258: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'copy'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExif(const QByteArray&)':

kexiv2.cpp:289: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setIptc(const QByteArray&)':

kexiv2.cpp:312: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExif(Exiv2::DataBuf)':

kexiv2.cpp:335: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setIptc(Exiv2::DataBuf)':

kexiv2.cpp:358: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QImage KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExifThumbnail(bool) const':

kexiv2.cpp:617: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'copyThumbnail'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExifThumbnail(const QImage&, bool)':

kexiv2.cpp:697: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'setJpegThumbnail'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExifTagData(const char*) const':

kexiv2.cpp:1292: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'byteOrder'

make[3]: *** [kexiv2.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7/libkexiv2/libkexiv2'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7/libkexiv2'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4446:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2970:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3095:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *             environment, line 3091:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4446:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2970:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3095:  Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

 *             environment, line 3091:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

Last edited by alex00 on Thu Jan 08, 2009 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

So wie das hier aussieht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexiv2.so.4, needed by /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkexiv2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
> 
> ...

 

Hast du ein Problem mit der dependency, ich empfehle dir mal ein revdep-rebuild (-i) (Paket: gentoolkit)

Edith: Du warst schneller mit dem revdep-rebuild, hmmm, der Fehler sagt mir so schnell ncihts...

----------

## alex00

HAbe ich schon gemacht, dann will er ein libexiv2 neu emergen und dann bekomme ichd en Abbruch von oben (siehe zweiter Ausschnitt)

----------

## alex00

Hmmm...habe einiges versuch....leider hilft alles nichts....keiner eine Idee wie man das Problem in den Griff bekommt?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm ist seltsam... ich habe exiv2 und kde-base/libkexiv2 aber nicht media-libs/libkexiv2

Bei mir sind aber kde3.5.10 und kde4.1.3 (mit kdeprefix) installiert.

Okay, digikam habe ich dafür nicht.

Dein Fehler bei libkexiv2 ist:

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1/work/libkexiv2-0.1.7/libkexiv2/libkexiv2'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -fexceptions  -c -o kexiv2.lo kexiv2.cpp

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExif() const':

kexiv2.cpp:221: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'copy'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getIptc(bool) const':

kexiv2.cpp:258: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'copy'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExif(const QByteArray&)':

kexiv2.cpp:289: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setIptc(const QByteArray&)':

kexiv2.cpp:312: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExif(Exiv2::DataBuf)':

kexiv2.cpp:335: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setIptc(Exiv2::DataBuf)':

kexiv2.cpp:358: error: 'class Exiv2::IptcData' has no member named 'load'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QImage KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExifThumbnail(bool) const':

kexiv2.cpp:617: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'copyThumbnail'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'bool KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::setExifThumbnail(const QImage&, bool)':

kexiv2.cpp:697: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'setJpegThumbnail'

kexiv2.cpp: In member function 'QByteArray KExiv2Iface::KExiv2::getExifTagData(const char*) const':

kexiv2.cpp:1292: error: 'class Exiv2::ExifData' has no member named 'byteOrder'

make[3]: *** [kexiv2.lo] Error 1
```

scheinbar ein Fehler im Sourcecode. versuch mal die stable Version 0.1.5, bzw. die Version 0.1.6

----------

## alex00

Naja ich versteh sowieso nichts mehr....mir kommt so vor ale häufen sich solche Probleme in letzter Zeit...und ich halte mein System wirklich immer schön uptodate.

----------

## Josef.95

Ein schwacher Trost, du hast dieses Problem mit "libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1" nicht allein, ich suche auch schon seit ca. zwei Tagen nach einer Lösung, bisher erfolglos...

siehe hierzu auch

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254093

MfG

----------

## alex00

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ein schwacher Trost, du hast dieses Problem mit "libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1" nicht allein, ich suche auch schon seit ca. zwei Tagen nach einer Lösung, bisher erfolglos...
> 
> siehe hierzu auch
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254093
> ...

 

Kann man irgendwie auf eine alte Version zuzrückgehn ohne die Probleme zu bekommen...habe auch eine alte Version versucht, aber auch dort den selben Abbruck bekommen. Wenn du was findest bitte schreib hier oder eine PN an mich.

----------

## Josef.95

Hy alex00

wenn ich eine Lösung finde poste ich sie auch hier, doch ich denke man sollte erst mal den Bug Report im Auge behalten, ich hoffe hier auf eine Upstream Lösung..

Ich vermute das es evtl. mit der neuen " x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1" zusammen hängen könnte, hab es aber noch nicht mit der vorherigen Version probiert da man dann auch die "kdelibs" neu mergen müsste.

Ich warte noch ein par Tage ab..

MfG

----------

## Polynomial-C

Falls die Ursache wirklich bug 254093 ist, warum maskiert ihr dann nicht einfach =media-gfx/exiv2-0.18 und installiert wieder eine ältere Version von media-gfx/exiv2? Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit media-gfx/gwenview (bug 254049) und bis zum Erscheinen des Patchs habe ich exiv2-0.18 brav in der package.mask dringelassen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hey Polynomial-C

dein Tipp war Goldrichtig, vielen Dank!

Manchmal sieht man halt den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr..

Also

```
# echo "=media-gfx/exiv2-0.18" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge -1 media-gfx/exiv2

# revdep-rebuild
```

 nun lässt sich "media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.7-r1" wieder problemlos übersetzen.

MfG

----------

## alex00

Super klappt.

----------

## alex00

Bekomme jetzt bei einem emerge world folgende Meldung:

```

emerge -p --deep --update world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-gfx/exiv2-0.18" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-gfx/exiv2-0.18 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.8" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Pack diese Version zunächst auch erst mal in package.mask

```
echo "=media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.8" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

dann sollte die Welt wieder in Ordnung..

MfG

----------

